# Senao 2511CD Plus Ext2 ->hostap und wlan-ng problem

## SpErm

hi i need to get my wireless card (prism2.5) working i am using kernel 2.6.11-r6

i did:

HostAP

#emerge hostap-driver hostap-utils hostapd

Install of Wlan-ng

#cd /usr/src

#wget ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre26.tar.gz

#tar xfz linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre26.tar.gz

#cd linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre26

#make config

#make all

#make install

after that i tried to connect to my ap but nothing happens with my old buffalo and the patche driver it´s not a big deal

so i need to get both of the drivers working and a script which allows me to switch between them

i tried that with

switch to hostap

 *Quote:*   

> #touch /root/switch-to-hostap
> 
> #vi switch-to-hostap
> 
> >#rm -Rf /etc/pcmcia
> ...

 

and

switch to wlan.ng

#touch /opt/bin/pcmcia/wlan-ng

#touch /opt/bin/pcmcia/wlan-ng.conf

#vi /opt/bin/pcmcia/wlan-ng       wlan-ng

#vi /opt/bin/pcmcia/wlan-ng.conf wlan-ng.conf

 *Quote:*   

> #touch /root/switch-to-wlanng
> 
> #vi switch-to-wlanng
> 
> >#rm -Rf /etc/pcmcia
> ...

 

i found the scripts inside the Auditor Security Collection

dmesg Shows

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> with hostap driver
> 
>  input card:
> ...

 

if thats not possible i need to get hostap to work i thing they fit my needs better than wlan-ng or am i wrong?

hopefully it´s not hopless  :Smile:  btw you can watch every step from my installation [at] My Installation Step by Step

----------

## SpErm

push .........

 cause problem is still waiting for someone   :Wink: 

----------

## SpErm

today i ched it again and teh results are:

kismet is working with both wlanng and hostap driver and it shows networks if there are some available but may ia m to stupid or something is whatever 

i cannot connect to a wireless network

----------

## G-Stress

Hi guys, not sure exactly if I should post here, but I have the Senao 2511 CD Plus ext2 card. All I need to do is to get linux to recognize it. I'm currently using te live distro's mainly auditor and whoppix 2.7 and I'm a noob with linux. I've read alot about "Hostap" "wlan-ng" and not exactly understanding it. It would be nice if someone could possibly write a more user friendly I guess for dummies install, step-by-step. Or if someone knew a link that would help me I've searched and read for about a month now.

I have an dwl-g650 which I understand works with the Atheros chipset. When using either card running "iwconfig" I get lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions in Auditor, in whoppix I get the same result + sit0 no wireless extensions. I have an HP Pavilion zv5370us AMD64 laptop with a Texas Instruments PCI-1620 Cardbus controller with UltraMedai PC Card Socket. When running the "cardctl status, cardctl ident" commands in which I just learned I get No Such Device with both. 

I would really appreciate a user friendly tutorial to get my card working for WEP cracking and dsniff at least.

----------

## G-Stress

Anybody? Just tryin to get my Senao card installed and working properly:) yes? no? maybe?

----------

